

Why global warming and pollution may have no effect on earth. - ryanc
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/09/12/george-will-earth-doesn-t-care-what-is-done-to-it.html?gt1=43002

======
ithkuil
I don't think we have to be ashamed of being egoistic. We don't care about the
wellbeing of the Earth, but at least we can care for us, for our quality of
living, the short term effects, while they are short on geological scale, are
not so short on human scale (our children, grand children, etc).

I don't know if all this about climate change is a real threat or not, but I
don't feel that the argument "it happened already" really hits the core of the
issue.

------
ugh
I don’t care about earth. I care about humans.

